# Radiobuttons im Servlet auswerten



## BRT006 (28. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Mit Servlets hab ich recht wenig zu tun, für die Cracks unter euch ist das sicher ein Kinderspiel, also:

In einem Html-Form existieren mehrere Radiobuttons:


```
<input type="radio" name =" file" value ="der pfad der datei auf dem server">JChoice.class

<input type="radio" name =" file" value ="der pfad der datei auf dem server">meisenmann.jpg

<input type="radio" name =" file" value ="der pfad der datei auf dem server">output.txt
```


Wie kann ich im Servlet das selektierte Element bekommen, oder genauer: dessen value?


Danke schon mal,
Karsten


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Jul 2005)

request.getParameter("name des radiobuttons");


----------



## BRT006 (28. Jul 2005)

Dache ich auch, aber da krieg ich immer das erste Radiobutton, nicht das selektierte.


----------



## BRT006 (28. Jul 2005)

Ähm, nee. War wohl eigene Blödheit, das scheint zu klappen. THX!


----------

